# Reemplazar BC547 por un MPS2222A???



## elhomiloko (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola, soy nuevo en el foro y en la electronica, y me salio una duda sobre el repelente ultrasonico de mosquitos de los proyectos de este foro, es sobre el BC547, que lo que pasa es que no lo tengo, solo tengo el MSP2222A, y quisiera saber si puedo sustituir el BC547 por el MSP2222A

Este es el Link del  Proyecto:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/repelente.htm
Ojalá pudieran ayudarme por favor!! gracias!


----------



## maezca (Abr 3, 2012)

no hay problema, pero fijate que la disposicion de los  pines del bc547 son CBE  y del 2222a son EBC .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

Va igual , fijate las patas aqui :

*http://www.ortodoxism.ro/datasheets/...a/MPS2222A.pdf*


----------



## elhomiloko (Abr 3, 2012)

ok muchas gracias!!! a los 2 maezca y DOSMETROS

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

Si , nos pisamos con Maezca  vas a poder ahuyentar suegras con ese


----------



## elhomiloko (Abr 3, 2012)

Hola , oye gracias por contestar mi primera duda, pero ahora tengo otra jaja, con cuanto puedo alimentar ese circuito porque no tiene un valor la fuente, pudiera ser una una bateria de 9 volts, o con una fuente de computadora que me da 5 o 12 volts??


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2012)

Si , 3V o 6V o 9V o 12V , probá , solamente fijate que no se calienten los transistores.

Saludos !


----------



## elhomiloko (Abr 3, 2012)

ok!! gracias otra vez, lo voy a armar y espero no quemar nada jaja


----------



## miguelus (Abr 4, 2012)

Lo de ahuyentar mosquitos o "mosquitas" no está muy claro que un Ultra Sonido los ahuyente,   podría pasar que vengan  a ver que es ese sonido   (son muy curiosos/as).

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 4, 2012)

Le baja un poco la frecuencia y auyentasuegras 

Los mosquitos que te zumban en la oreja son las hembras , los machos no zumban  , parece que en los humanos se repite


----------



## elhomiloko (Abr 10, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Lo de ahuyentar mosquitos o "mosquitas" no está muy claro que un Ultra Sonido los ahuyente,   podría pasar que vengan  a ver que es ese sonido   (son muy curiosos/as).
> 
> Sal U2



si al parecer no funciona, creo las atrae, lastima
no se si a alguien le haya funcionado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhh , no te dijimos el secreto para matar los mosquitos . . .  

Lo tenés que poner en un gabinete-cajita de plástico y entonces aplastás con la cajita a los mosquitos que están en la pared 

Saludosa  !


----------

